# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Your awake in real life but you feel like your dreaming?

## Merro

Call me crazy. But one time when I was younger. I woke up from a dream. Then after that my family were going to go out for Chinese food like my mom said the day before and we were gonna look at Christmas lights during the Holidays. And it felt like I was dreaming but I wasn't. I'm hoping someone could tell me what this was. Because I knew I was 100% awake but it felt like I was still in a dream. I was AWAKE the whole day, But my body had me feeling I was still dreaming. I was in my room and I felt like something bad was gonna happen if I stayed home. It felt really weird. Could I have done something to trick my body into thinking I was dreaming at some point when I woke up? This seems really interesting. Could anyone please tell me what this experience was when I woke up from the dream? I was around 13 when it happened. I swear, I was awake the entire day. It felt like I was having a dream the whole day. I'm not lying. I was actually awake like I said. It had me wondering until this very day. I was wondering what the experience was. And I'm still wondering about it. Sorry if I posted this in the wrong forum.

----------


## IndigoGhost

> Call me crazy. But one time when I was younger. I woke up from a dream. Then after that my family were going to go out for Chinese food like my mom said the day before and we were gonna look at Christmas lights during the Holidays. And it felt like I was dreaming but I wasn't. I'm hoping someone could tell me what this was. Because I knew I was 100% awake but it felt like I was still in a dream. I was AWAKE the whole day, But my body had me feeling I was still dreaming. I was in my room and I felt like something bad was gonna happen if I stayed home. It felt really weird. Could I have done something to trick my body into thinking I was dreaming at some point when I woke up? This seems really interesting. Could anyone please tell me what this experience was when I woke up from the dream? I was around 13 when it happened. I swear, I was awake the entire day. It felt like I was having a dream the whole day. I'm not lying. I was actually awake like I said. It had me wondering until this very day. I was wondering what the experience was. And I'm still wondering about it. Sorry if I posted this in the wrong forum.



The Japanese call it Mushin, I get it from time to time although its strange for someone who dosent meditate to get it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I like to go into that mindset deliberately.  When it happens, just keep doing RC's.

----------


## Motumz

I've actually had this same thing, but it comes in waves and stays for a month or so. I'm used to it, and don't mind it as much. It allows me to expand my thoughts. It actually feels like I am no longer on Earth. Just in another dimension going with the flow.

The other "side effects" I had was just basically recklessness. I felt like I was invincible, and this world couldn't stop me. I wasn't afraid of any kind of pain or death.

Kind of hard to explain for the people who don't experience this.

But this also comes with meditation for me. Or, a short burst of this mindset quickly washes over me a couple hours after I come back from a psychedelic trip.

----------


## Merro

> I've actually had this same thing, but it comes in waves and stays for a month or so. I'm used to it, and don't mind it as much. It allows me to expand my thoughts. It actually feels like I am no longer on Earth. Just in another dimension going with the flow.
> 
> The other "side effects" I had was just basically recklessness. I felt like I was invincible, and this world couldn't stop me. I wasn't afraid of any kind of pain or death.
> 
> Kind of hard to explain for the people who don't experience this.
> 
> But this also comes with meditation for me. Or, a short burst of this mindset quickly washes over me a couple hours after I come back from a psychedelic trip.



Yeah I was trying to figure out what this was. Because when I woke up from the dream. It felt like I was still dreaming. The whole day I thought I was dreaming but I was actually awake. When your awake, You have a feeling like your in some kind of dream world. But you are awake in real life.

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

I get this all the time. The strangest feeling. Very enjoyable though. It's as if the air I breath is fresher, the colors I see more vivid. I can go on and on, so I'll just stop here  :wink2:

----------


## Merro

> I get this all the time. The strangest feeling. Very enjoyable though. It's as if the air I breath is fresher, the colors I see more vivid. I can go on and on, so I'll just stop here



I see you like Bleach huh? Well yeah, Its a really weird feeling when you experience these. When my parents and bros were getting ready to go out. I was in my room and It felt really weird like something was about to happen. You don't get feelings like this. Its mostly rare for me. Because I keep checking digital clocks to see if the circuits are messed up and I always turn the lights off to see if they'll stay on to see if I'm dreaming or not.

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

> I see you like Bleach huh? Well yeah, Its a really weird feeling when you experience these. When my parents and bros were getting ready to go out. I was in my room and It felt really weird like something was about to happen. You don't get feelings like this. Its mostly rare for me. Because I keep checking digital clocks to see if the circuits are messed up and I always turn the lights off to see if they'll stay on to see if I'm dreaming or not.



Yeah, I'm a bleach freak XD. I could see you like anime too, which one though? Can't seem to recognize your avatar. Helps creativity in the dream world I say  :wink2: 

You had a weird feeling that something was going to happen? We get that a lot in dreams, but it's strange for you to have it in RL. It's really annoying though, when you _swear_ you're in a dream, but no matter how much you RC, no confirmation. No matter if it is Real Life, or Dream World. It's just annoying.

----------


## Motumz

> Yeah I was trying to figure out what this was. Because when I woke up from the dream. It felt like I was still dreaming. The whole day I thought I was dreaming but I was actually awake. When your awake, You have a feeling like your in some kind of dream world. But you are awake in real life.



Yea and last year when this first started happening, I had like an hour hardcore breakdown. I thought we were all just in a matrix and nothing we could see was really real. Paranoia at it's best. The usual trip rambling.

Again, I can't really explain it. It's just something you have to have been through to understand what I mean..  :smiley:

----------


## Merro

> Yeah, I'm a bleach freak XD. I could see you like anime too, which one though? Can't seem to recognize your avatar. Helps creativity in the dream world I say 
> 
> You had a weird feeling that something was going to happen? We get that a lot in dreams, but it's strange for you to have it in RL. It's really annoying though, when you _swear_ you're in a dream, but no matter how much you RC, no confirmation. No matter if it is Real Life, or Dream World. It's just annoying.



Yeah in the avatar its Edward Elric from Fullmetal Alchemist, My favorite anime. I hope to get better at dreaming. I've been realizing I've been dreaming lately and I just had an awesome dream last night. I was at Walmart and I realized I was dreaming while I noticed a little girl standing up side down in a cart. So when I found out I was dreaming. I started to shoot everything at Walmart with allot of Kamehameha's and I was using Goku's Kaioken. It was a sweet experience.

----------


## simm

> I just had an awesome dream last night. I was at Walmart and I realized I was dreaming while I noticed a little girl standing up side down in a cart. So when I found out I was dreaming. I started to shoot everything at Walmart with allot of Kamehameha's and I was using Goku's Kaioken. It was a sweet experience.



I'll stay away from Walmart then, just incase you think your dreaming again... 

But I have had the same thing happen to me, I hate the idea that I may one day think that I'm dreaming (but not) and do something stupid or dangerous.

I tried weed once, but that totally freaked me out.   :Oh noes:   It seemed so much like a dream that I ended up desparately holding on to the fact that I remembered everything up to that point as proof.  Made me realise that my hold on reality may not be as strong as I thought. Was especially scary since I had been following the rule for lucid dreaming: "If I think I'm dreaming, I am".

----------


## Merro

> I'll stay away from Walmart then, just incase you think your dreaming again... 
> 
> But I have had the same thing happen to me, I hate the idea that I may one day think that I'm dreaming (but not) and do something stupid or dangerous.
> 
> I tried weed once, but that totally freaked me out.    It seemed so much like a dream that I ended up desparately holding on to the fact that I remembered everything up to that point as proof.  Made me realise that my hold on reality may not be as strong as I thought. Was especially scary since I had been following the rule for lucid dreaming: "If I think I'm dreaming, I am".



Yeah, Actually, I did had the dream about Walmart though. Imagine doing stuff to the store in the dream while you cant do it in real life. I don't get out much so I usually have dreams about going to different places that I've already been to.

----------


## Kanano

Yeah, I get this a lot. I'll wake up from a dream, and have the dream feeling stay. Everything feels weird, and my head is fuzzy. I don't know about you, but mines from being bipolar. I had one exceptionally powerful one from this dream:



Thanksgiving Day (early in the morning before light), 2009


Something about reading a book on the doorstep over at Willy's house under a blanket in the daytime. The book was about a woman who was ethereal, a spirit. She would help people. There was a picture in it of her with a man. They  were both naked. He was on his knees in front of her. She was bent over him, holding his head in her arms. His arms were around her legs, near the top but not too close to her. Both their eyes and part of their faces were in shadow. The man had been in a war or something. 




I woke up from that and it felt like I was in another world. Everything felt "magic". I went outside and looked at our Christmas decorations that were up, we had big lighted candy canes up the walk, and it was mesmerizing. It made my whole head fuzzy. It started to die down eventually, but I found I could actually "take a hit" off of it, by re reading it in my DJ and the feeling would come back. It's actually doing it right now a little, just from reading it again. 




I'm just not sure what symptom of bipolar it is though, I know there's depressive depersonalization, (that's invaded my dreams before, makes everything feel alien, and scary and just not right) but this happens when I'm manic, but there's no listing for it. Thankfully, it's not scary or anything, just weird.

----------


## LRT

I get this sometimes when I'm very tired, especially if I'm having an unusual conversation.

----------


## Merro

> Yeah, I get this a lot. I'll wake up from a dream, and have the dream feeling stay. Everything feels weird, and my head is fuzzy. I don't know about you, but mines from being bipolar. I had one exceptionally powerful one from this dream:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving Day (early in the morning before light), 2009
> 
> 
> Something about reading a book on the doorstep over at Willy's house under a blanket in the daytime. The book was about a woman who was ethereal, a spirit. She would help people. There was a picture in it of her with a man. They  were both naked. He was on his knees in front of her. She was bent over him, holding his head in her arms. His arms were around her legs, near the top but not too close to her. Both their eyes and part of their faces were in shadow. The man had been in a war or something. 
> 
> ...



Yeah thats the feeling I had. I hope simm didnt thought I was mental or anything. I really did had that dream being at Walmart *facepalm*

----------


## Hukif

lol just had this today in the morning, had woken up from a weird dream and was feeling weird, so thought I was still asleep, after doing the RC thought, it faded.

----------


## JamesLD

this happens to me sometimes while under the influence of marijuana, everything feels like a dream

----------


## Skydreamer707

i get this so often that i start to confuse reality with dreams and dreams with reality. some dreams i think are real events and some real events i think are dreams.like i have some memories i SWEAR have happened and my mom looks at me like im crazy. :/
cool that im not the only one though  ::D:

----------


## Samael

Mushin, huh? Well, that's good to know. I am a Zen Master!

I usually experience this during great changes in my life. Seriously, though, when I move, or get a new job and especially if I'm happy about it, I'll go through this stage of surreality where it feels like everything is a dream. At which point you'll find me looking frantically at all the digital watches in the area while I do my RCs.

----------


## vandenzergen

I'm having this weird feeling after I had hyper-acidity. I just can't get rid of this cause I feel I'm in a dream even if I'm wide awake. 

I thought I'm the only one having this kind of problem but I'm happy right now knowing that I'm not alone. Right now, I'm still having it.

----------


## sebas6681

it was so weird, this whole day i didn't really feel like i was awake, but i wasn't sleepy either. i wasn't tired or anything, but i just felt like in a dream state. it was scary, and i didn't know why it was happening. i ended up drink 3 shots of esspresso coffee later that day, and the feeling went away for a while, but it came back later. one thing i did notice though was that i fully remember a dream i had the night before. i was never able to remember i dream i had before, so this was strange to me. but after i had that dream, i woke up, and it never really felt like i left that dream state. i have no illnesses or   diseases whatsoever that could possibly have caused this, so i would really like to know what happened, if anyone can help me out. i appreciate all the help i can get. thanks

----------


## Milotic

I have felt this...after completing a HUGE project for school on the same day that it was assigned.  ::D:  So I felt pretty stoked and ecstatic that I had finished something that was due in two months. But I guess what I was feeling was due from the lack of sleep. After all, I did pull an all-nighter, oh and I didn't sleep the day after either, so two days without sleep gave me that dream like kind of state. It was funny feeling though. I was on the bus and it just felt so surreal. I felt dazed, and I remember just smiling to myself (anyone who saw me probably thought I was nuts) because I just felt this calmness and peacefulness that I feel during a dream and was just so relaxed. Most people would be tired by then, but me, I was in my own little dream world. My best friend and I did the same thing, so we were pretty much on the same boat except she was more in a sleepy state rather than the dream state I was in.

----------

